# High Cascade Snowboard Camp MT Hood



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

This looks bad ass so I'm signing up this week sometime. Going for the adult session 1 camp June 15th-23rd. Anyone else down? Be nice to ride with someone from the site.

Linky!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> HCSC is a good program. Windells also has great programs. You will love it and Timberline has a near record snowpack so summer riding is going to be epic. What makes this year`s snowpack so awsome is the winter weather gave us a very nicy freeze/thaw cycle so this snowpack is very dense and firmly packed meaning it will melt slowly and even in the heat of summer it will have good resistance to melt off.
> 
> I ride Mt. Hood all summer long and while I don`t work with HCSC and can`t ride in their area, I will be around on the hill. After camp, we can do some riding up on Palmer and on the Mile. The public terrain parks are good and the open glacier is a blast for fast free riding. Keep in touch and I will make sure to take a day or two off and ride with you.


Good! I was starting to wonder how Adult geared the whole event was. Sure they have specific adult camps but I couldn't find a ton of information and was starting to wonder. At least now I can call you up and do some riding and/or drinking.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I picked Windell's. Seemed much more geared towards adults. Now I just have to figure out the flight details which is turning into a pain in the ass. Gotta arrive at PDX during certain times to catch the shuttle or whatever to the mountain and same thing for the departure. Only problem is i'm having a damn hard time finding flights that'll work for both. 

Damn their 8am-4pm window!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Please be sure to give us a full update afterwards. I really would love to do one of these camps next year and would love to hear from someone that has been there.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Mooz---
> 
> If you get in on a Wed, Thur or Friday, I could give you a lift out to Welches.


Cool thanks. It turns out united added a few more flights to PDX so I'm good. However, $800 to fly from DC to Portland is just mean.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

ill be at HighCascade on June15th for the adult. flying in from canada!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Cool thanks. It turns out united added a few more flights to PDX so I'm good. However, $800 to fly from DC to Portland is just mean.




Wha??? I got a roundtrip from NYC for $400...are you flying the Concorde or something?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

nicole488 said:


> ill be at HighCascade on June15th for the adult. flying in from canada![/QUOTE
> 
> Two of us from the forum will be at windells on june 16th nicole...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

my flight was only about $550 and that is coming from northern canada!
what is the diff between the two camps? I just had to go from reviews on the internet of which one to pick.....
Do people fromt he camps go into the town at night to party or no?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I'm sure we prolly got the same info online, my main reason for going to windells is because I heard the adults have a different facility then the kiddos. I'm sure both are great camps and we are gonna learn alot!! not to mention have a badass time! I think windells goes out to portland one of the nights, not sure bout the rest tho. keep in touch with me and we can try and meet up while we're out there...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

oh i hope im not bunking with kids! but oh well.
Yes should be a good time always have wanted to go to hood. I dont think the conditions are going to compare to winter conditions we got in the rockies of course haha. but should be a good time. I dont know anyone going and am flying in from canada so should be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I found this thread because I was in the same boat. I decided to choose windells. a few of my friends went to windells last summer and they had the time of their lives. From the videos I have seen, windells looks way better. As far as off hill, Id rather go to the private campus windells offers, rather than Govt Camp where the locals hate you.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

sblocalcrew said:


> I found this thread because I was in the same boat. I decided to choose windells. a few of my friends went to windells last summer and they had the time of their lives. From the videos I have seen, windells looks way better. As far as off hill, Id rather go to the private campus windells offers, rather than Govt Camp where the locals hate you.


Gotta agree. I did windells last year and I'm going again this year. Govy is just overrun with spoiled rich kids from high cascades.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Windells is the way to go!!! we had a blast!!! ugh I sooooooo miss hood!!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> you guys are going to have great snow again this year. I was really concerned in January as we were high and dry, but Jeebus, March has been insane. We have gotten well over 100 inches from March and it is still coming down. So far, it`s shaping up as an unusually cool, wet spring so the snowpack is looking way above normal....:thumbsup:


Jawsome


(10char)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

I was going to go to windells, I had the money and everything, but then I decided to blow it on a euro trip..where I can legally drink..yay..

But anyways, this is totally off topic but I just thought I should brag that I get to ride Squaw Valley for free now...mwahaha


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Mooz, you plan on the 16th of June session at Windells? I wouldn't mind meeting up with some people from the forum, and occassionally robbing any beer I see left on the side that you buy. Afterall from what I grasp you're as much a fish drinker as I am with that stuff, just don't go after my kryptonite(Guinness) as I won't go anywhere near that shit.

Shows pricing near 1,800 and add airfare we're talking 2k, add beer and whatever food I feel like eating when beer isn't in my belly, we're talking around what, 2.2, 2.3k?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> Hey Mooz, you plan on the 16th of June session at Windells? I wouldn't mind meeting up with some people from the forum, and occassionally robbing any beer I see left on the side that you buy. Afterall from what I grasp you're as much a fish drinker as I am with that stuff, just don't go after my kryptonite(Guinness) as I won't go anywhere near that shit.
> 
> Shows pricing near 1,800 and add airfare we're talking 2k, add beer and whatever food I feel like eating when beer isn't in my belly, we're talking around what, 2.2, 2.3k?


Right on, I'll be there the exact same time. They have you covered on food but there's a daily snack/beer run into town for people that want other munchies. And I usually pass on the Guinness when riding. Too heavy. I will keep the place properly stocked with Stella and Smithwicks. You'd really REALLY have to try hard to drop $200 on snacks and beer.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Guinness isn't really that heavy IMO, I just hate the taste. Tastes like facking liquor straight from the bottle! Want heavy? I'll bring some Dogfish 90 and 120 minute Imperial booze


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually a few more questions arose. Do we have anyone else from the forums going up? Do they group the adult sessions together or separate ones? Afterall it would be nice if all who are going have a say in being grouped up together in a non orgy fashion. I presume we have to share a room with someone, 2 per room? It talks on and on about the private camp so technically speaking, the training grounds are only for those in the camp and not the rest of the deranged public? And of course last but not least, do we get our own fridge or gotta stock up the booze in one? If yes I better bring a freaking lock.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

The adults are all in the same house. Last year it was 3 bedrooms and a LOT of bunk beds. I just brought a sleeping bag and put it on top of the bed. No way in hell I was getting under those sheets. I heard they did some renovations so I don't know if it will be the same this year (Im still bringing a sleeping bag).

The mtn is split up. There's the public area, High Cascades area (if they're in session) and windell's area. You can hit either the public park or the windell's park, it's totally up to the group. 

And there's one fridge in the house. What I did last year was buy the beer I wanted then stocked the utter shit out of the fridge with beer I wouldn't drink (PBR, Coors, Bud etc). It cost me a decent amount but it was well wroth it


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and as for grouping up on the mtn, it's all based on skill level. I was in the park newbs group last year (and will be again this year haha). Honestly, that was the biggest group and even in that it was pretty varied in terms of ability. There was another group that I didn't see much of on the hill. Mostly because they threw down 9's off of 45ft jump like it was breathing.

I'm pretty sure if I attempted a 9 off of a 45ft jump the one thing I would not be doing at the end is breathing!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Fate will likely have me in the newb group as well with ya since I didn't bother with park only till this year attempting it. I can get air with a lot of speed off noels grab board for a few seconds before landing but it's nothing more than straight air. For 180's and such, still getting that down for the most part and moving to 360's, whatever else comes along. All mountain is a breeze regardless of terrain, park is another matter. Only way I'd do that 45ft jump would be if I drank enough beforehand to get my typical dontgiveashit approach and fly off it kissing my ass goodbye.

So it sounds like a pack that takes turns going off the feature with an instructor watching overhead and critiquing them afterwards I take it. 

As for the booze, while I admit Coors Light ain't much, in a can it's actually pretty damn good. What can I say, gotta stoop to new lows when you go to race tracks since no glass is allowed, learn new things everyday. It don't taste too bad in a can, but in a bottle it ain't got jack shit. Oops, secret is out, guess I look forward to some of those stocked in the fridge  but no worries. I drink fast enough through them to get the real stash :laugh:

Guess now I need to figure out the P.I.T.A. process to bringing a sleeping bag as well with two other bags for the trip, yee freaking haw.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

how much money does HCSC cost?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

technine42 said:


> how much money does HCSC cost?


Nothing a typical google search can't tell you, but anyhow:

High Cascade Snowboard Camp - Mt. Hood, Oregon - Summer 2009 - Dates and Prices


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Well according to the rep I talked to I prolly would get signed to the intermediate group since they don't base skill level there solely on freestyle (even though it's mostly a freestyle camp). So I guess that gives me the impression if you went in the newb group it would be putting up with a few people that may be snowboarding their first time and may slow the group down? Since I can take on any terrain regular and do blue and some blacks switch, unless I object they'll toss me in that group. What do you think Mooz? There's always time after training to raise hell but would be nice to ride with someone from the forum anyhow.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> Well according to the rep I talked to I prolly would get signed to the intermediate group since they don't base skill level there solely on freestyle (even though it's mostly a freestyle camp). So I guess that gives me the impression if you went in the newb group it would be putting up with a few people that may be snowboarding their first time and may slow the group down? Since I can take on any terrain regular and do blue and some blacks switch, unless I object they'll toss me in that group. What do you think Mooz? There's always time after training to raise hell but would be nice to ride with someone from the forum anyhow.


I've never heard of any such thing. Everyone who was newish to freestyle was in the same group and they were all quite capable of riding any terrain. The people who were not so new to freestyle were in a totally different group. As far as freeride terrain goes, I can handle damn near anything. Even mid atlantic mogul sheets.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Mooz said:


> I've never heard of any such thing. Everyone who was newish to freestyle was in the same group and they were all quite capable of riding any terrain. The people who were not so new to freestyle were in a totally different group. As far as freeride terrain goes, I can handle damn near anything. Even mid atlantic mogul sheets.


I figured as much, not sure why the rep said that then. Meh, I'll figure it out when I get there.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

hey everyone, long time no speak haha... well I'm planning on hitting Hood around that time myself although not in the camp ( you lucky bastards haha), gotta keep spending to a minimal being laid off lol!

but anyway I've got a friend who lives in portland and he owns a house on the Mtn, however he does rent it out, so I'm trying to see if it would be free for occupation, and even if it isn't I'll stay w/ him in the city.

You guys are going june 16th correct?

I've never been to Hood so any tips/pointers on what the best deals are would be appreciated. I want to ride for a week and as far as public terrain goes what would you recommend? Timberline or Hood Meadows? Or am I an ass and there is a way better place haha


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Well if you decide to go down on the 16th, even then only people in the camp are allowed on the camp training grounds so we wouldn't be able to meet up until afterwards unless from what Mooz mentioned, the groups decides to go onto public terrain. Camp doesn't start until the 17th anyhow, 16th is the intitiategetshitintoplacedrinkyourassoff date. Well drinkyourassoff is pretty much relevant for every night anyhow, at least in my case.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

The title of this thread really should be renamed lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

yes it should!!! thinkin I might be down for sesh 2 again!!! ohhhh shit!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

*Windells Information*

*This is for: Everyone that chose the **Windells Adult Experience*:thumbsup:

You won't be disappointed. Brand new handrails arrived this morning, This year there is a private rope tow, and the skate guys are pouring concrete on campus even as I type...
Groups are based on "Freestyle" Skill level but you'll never be in a group that is too advanced, or too newb for you... The Groups are flexible and comfortable enough to breed progression and the coaches are friendly people that absolutly *Kill IT*! 

As for the Night life, Windells will do you right... Turn it up, Turn it out, Shut it up, Scream and shout, whatever you do.. we do too. Adults are provided with a personal Host to ensure you recieve the experience you're after... *Sane and trained or sloshed and stupid, you'll get yours*.

Also, drop Roundhouse's name and you'll get the same; Respect gets Respect. 

[email protected]


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't say I'm looking forward to a rope tow. Reminds me of learning how to use the T-Bar or J-bar on the hills back in little CNY on a snowboard, PITA. Ah well, worst come to worst I'll sit on my damn board and ride it up like that.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

snowgypsy said:


> yes it should!!! thinkin I might be down for sesh 2 again!!! ohhhh shit!!!


Full payment is due May 1st, might want to hurry that decision up.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> Can't say I'm looking forward to a rope tow. Reminds me of learning how to use the T-Bar or J-bar on the hills back in little CNY on a snowboard, PITA. Ah well, worst come to worst I'll sit on my damn board and ride it up like that.


Dude last year I hiked a jump at least 30 times with a dislocated knee and an air cast stuffed in my boot to prevent my ankle from moving. I'm pretty god damn excited about the rope tow lol


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Dude last year I hiked a jump at least 30 times with a dislocated knee and an air cast stuffed in my boot to prevent my ankle from moving. I'm pretty god damn excited about the rope tow lol


Geez, why didn't you just chug some beer before hitting the jumps, boom, problem solved. Whiner :cheeky4:
I'm sure "karma" is gonna get me for that comment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Geez, why didn't you just chug some beer before hitting the jumps, boom, problem solved. Whiner :cheeky4:
> I'm sure "karma" is gonna get me for that comment.


haha... I could totally ride with this kid!!

so I'm not sure of my plan yet... I will be there during sesh 2 tho... I still have time, I know it says final is may 1st but last year there were people who didn't pay til the last min... and the girls bunk room isn't normally filled... a few of my friends want to come out and I may just go with them and stay in sandy somewhere... I did find a really cheap place that is still open down the street from camp... either way I'll be around for sure...

and dave, if I don't go to camp, at least we will have a car...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> and dave, if I don't go to camp, at least we will have a car...


To hell with that, I'd rather go attempt a 150ft jump with high winds and a blindfold. Much safer than being in a car with you. Especially in oregon. Shit last year you were almost arrested for a DUI and I could still see the freakin airport!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Mooz said:


> To hell with that, I'd rather go attempt a 150ft jump with high winds and a blindfold. Much safer than being in a car with you. Especially in oregon. Shit last year you were almost arrested for a DUI and I could still see the freakin airport!


Real question is, under the influence of what? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Mooz said:


> To hell with that, I'd rather go attempt a 150ft jump with high winds and a blindfold. Much safer than being in a car with you. Especially in oregon. Shit last year you were almost arrested for a DUI and I could still see the freakin airport!


hmmm I didn't see you attempt a 150ft jump last weekend after driving with me to killington, just a fist full of benadryl you crack head! hmmmm besides the cop was more worried about what he thought he smelled but didn't smell that day!! did you get your ticket yet?? I'm thinkin a layover in vegas again!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

who ever decided to go with Windells This year made the right choice!

Why?
1. Tons of New Snow up in Our Private Park
2. Accommodations (which is separate from the kids) have just been renovated
3. New Features for On-Hill Just Arrived
4. BOB just giving a facelift (indoor park)
5. New Private Lift in Windells park
6. and more and more and more.

BUT yeah - adults are taken down town for sushi, nighlife, and things like that.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Timberline is the only place open in June. Palmer and Magic Mile runs.


Hey thanks a lot for the info...not to be a pain but how about May? I have to go up sometime around mid may for an interview and was hoping to get a day or two of riding in. I'm planning on moving there assuming all goes well, so I'm really psyched. I had some more questions for you but I'll pm you not to clutter the thread...that is if you wouldn't mind me asking haha


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

That raises a good question, hey Mooz, did you have any issue with the board in a bag for luggage?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep it under 45lbs and don't fly delta


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Keep it under 45lbs and don't fly delta


Freaking A, there goes the idea of knocking two birds with one stone combining my board and a dead body in one boardbag. *Sigh* back to the drawing board.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Freaking A, there goes the idea of knocking two birds with one stone combining my board and a dead body in one boardbag. *Sigh* back to the drawing board.


Vlaze..just cut the body in half and use two bags hahaha!


and Mooz...I take it Delta has done a bad bad thing on your end huh?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Man I want to go to Oregon


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You live in CA! I have to fly over from the altantic F'ing ocean. You can just get in a car and head north. Now shut yer trap and do it. Session 2 still has slots open


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey SW, how does the snow look for june? Another year riding all the way down to the resort or will there be hiking involved?


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Possibly for Wolf:

I noticed that HCSC has some gaps between their sessions and I was wondering are their private parks are opened to the public during them?


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

ah dang! oh well, sounds good to me so far, ill keep in touch though as far as park conditions, thanks Wolf.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Flight is confirmed... I will be at hood June 20-26 so I will be there for a few days during sesh 2. 

Snowolf - I am determinded to ride with you this time!! this will be my 4th trip to hood and we have yet to hang out... Let me know if you are able to ride any of these dates...

Mooz... ahahahhaha told you I'd pull this off!!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

snowgypsy said:


> Flight is confirmed... I will be at hood June 20-26 so I will be there for a few days during sesh 2.
> 
> Snowolf - I am determinded to ride with you this time!! this will be my 4th trip to hood and we have yet to hang out... Let me know if you are able to ride any of these dates...
> 
> Mooz... ahahahhaha told you I'd pull this off!!


Uhhh.....unless you're going to Cascade camp or something else, kinda wondering how those dates are gonna work for Windells? If you did sign up for sesh 2, that means you get 3 days in the camp and then what, 3 days on just public terrain? Sounds like forking over a bit of cashola to pay for a whole sesh just to get in half of it, and on top to pay for lift tickets after it's over with unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Uhhh.....unless you're going to Cascade camp or something else, kinda wondering how those dates are gonna work for Windells? If you did sign up for sesh 2, that means you get 3 days in the camp and then what, 3 days on just public terrain? Sounds like forking over a bit of cashola to pay for a whole sesh just to get in half of it, and on top to pay for lift tickets after it's over with unless I'm missing something.


The dates don't work for windells, they work for me!! I'm staying down the street at snowline.


----------

